# What about the meds



## rdsii64 (Apr 14, 2011)

I (like most people) have concerns about our uncertian future. Thats how I found this forum. Those of us who have chosen to do more than ponder have been labled ( for good or bad) preppers. More often than not, when I get into conversations about how to ride out a long term diasaster, the majority of the conversation is about how to keep yourself fed, hydrated, sheltered, a means to protect yourself and a way to treat injuries. I would like to pose a rather important question. How do you prepare for percription medical needs. when the SHTF your not going to be able to have a precription refilled. If you or a loved one is taking a prescribed controlled medication what do you do? Your doctor isn't going to give you extras to stock pile. If that perscription is for a life saving medication this could have dire consequenses if you or your loved one have to go without for an extended period of time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The very first step I would take, is to not post this subject in the "Water" section.
Try here instead: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/

Second... some things there will be no obtaining. When they stop manufacturing it (or even shupping it), it becomes unavailable. And that's that.


----------



## maw-p (Apr 7, 2011)

Some doctors, ours will, will help you get stocked up on the meds that you HAVE to have to live. Also if you ask them they may be able to tell you what other things you can do or take to help, maybe not completely, but substantally with your medical problems that you CAN stock up on. Just ask!!!


----------



## Foxkitten86 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Stockpiling life-support meds*



maw-p said:


> Some doctors, ours will, will help you get stocked up on the meds that you HAVE to have to live. Also if you ask them they may be able to tell you what other things you can do or take to help, maybe not completely, but substantally with your medical problems that you CAN stock up on. Just ask!!!


In England, our doctor was totally willing to provide a prescription to ensure our daughter has enough meds to last for a year, that is, the full shelf life of her insulin. Since insulin must be refrigerated, we have two small back-up refrigerators. One is a very small one that can be run from mains electric or off a car battery trickle charged by a small solar panel. The other little fridge has three way power: mains, car battery and propane. We have two hundred pounds of propane for exclusive use by the fridge and enough gas with preservative to run one of the cars to charge up the battery should something happen to the solar panel. This way we can ensure that even if the electric (mains) goes off, we are covered belt and braces. If we could think of any more to do, we would do it. Should society break down so completely that insulin is unobtainable even after a year, then its very simple... we lose our daughter.


----------



## Foxkitten86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Foxkitten86 said:


> In England, our doctor was totally willing to provide a prescription to ensure our daughter has enough meds to last for a year, that is, the full shelf life of her insulin. Since insulin must be refrigerated, we have two small back-up refrigerators. One is a very small one that can be run from mains electric or off a car battery trickle charged by a small solar panel. The other little fridge has three way power: mains, car battery and propane. We have two hundred pounds of propane for exclusive use by the fridge and enough gas with preservative to run one of the cars to charge up the battery should something happen to the solar panel. This way we can ensure that even if the electric (mains) goes off, we are covered belt and braces. If we could think of any more to do, we would do it. Should society break down so completely that insulin is unobtainable even after a year, then its very simple... we lose our daughter.


Additionally, we keep the batteries (two of them) on cement in a storeroom that is right around 60 degrees year round, approximately optimum temperature for a battery. We rotate the batteries in the cars so they're always fresh. We have years of practice in maintaining a proper diet for her, and a good supply of preps so that her diet can be correct. We pray we've done enough.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Foxkitten86 said:


> We have years of practice in maintaining a proper diet for her, and a good supply of preps so that her diet can be correct. We pray we've done enough.


You are good parents.

Is there any substitute for insulin that will help at all if no insulin is available anywhere?


----------



## Foxkitten86 (Apr 10, 2011)

LincTex said:


> You are good parents.
> 
> Is there any substitute for insulin that will help at all if no insulin is available anywhere?


No. Sadly, just no.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Herb Medicine Alternatives*

An often overlooked SHTF topic and thus not well prepped is herbal medicine .... kissing cousin to foraging for edibles ....... lots of great info available that should be booked in your SHTF library ........


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Formula and Process for Insulin Production*



Foxkitten86 said:


> In England, our doctor was totally willing to provide a prescription to ensure our daughter has enough meds to last for a year, that is, the full shelf life of her insulin. Since insulin must be refrigerated, we have two small back-up refrigerators. One is a very small one that can be run from mains electric or off a car battery trickle charged by a small solar panel. The other little fridge has three way power: mains, car battery and propane. We have two hundred pounds of propane for exclusive use by the fridge and enough gas with preservative to run one of the cars to charge up the battery should something happen to the solar panel. This way we can ensure that even if the electric (mains) goes off, we are covered belt and braces. If we could think of any more to do, we would do it. Should society break down so completely that insulin is unobtainable even after a year, then its very simple... we lose our daughter.


If interested ..... I have the necessary info on file to produce insulin ...... not a "backroom" type pharm to make but totally doable with a lab and tech ...... send me a request to my mailbox for the info ........


----------

